# Crocodile Interior



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

Does anyone know where to find croc hides?????


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

No one knows where I can buy alligator for my interior????


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

I was going to get it but it doesnt seem like its going to be soon. Sorry I couldnt help


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

Let me check my Dist, they may have it they carry alot of Top end stuff


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

I appreciate it 64


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

I've got a guy here in Beaumont that has it $350 for the hide and $350 for the install. I dont know if that is good or not.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ill make a quick trip to my lake,How many you need?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

genuine croc/gator?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

COME TO L.A. WE HAVE 1 GATOR IN THE LAKE THAT NO ONE CAN CATCH IF YOU GET IT YOU CAN KEEP IT. LOCATION HARBOR AREA. :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Gators and Crocs are two different things.


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Sep 1 2005, 05:50 AM~3731932
> *Gators and Crocs are two different things.
> *


these guys dont watch animal planet :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

No shit. I want either gator or croc since they look the same I dont care which one.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

im gunna wrap my interior in human skin :biggrin: bling bling


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 1 2005, 01:56 PM~3734042
> *im gunna wrap my interior in human skin  :biggrin:  bling bling
> *


LMAO crazy..


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 1 2005, 03:56 PM~3734042
> *im gunna wrap my interior in human skin  :biggrin:  bling bling
> *


Damn buffalo bill clam down


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Hmmm Gator on the interior...




























Thats a damn good security system! If I had an alligator in my car, no one would try and jack it! Sweet!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Sep 1 2005, 03:30 PM~3735132
> *Damn buffalo bill clam down
> *


lmao :roflmao:


----------



## 84coupe (Apr 19, 2002)

300 a hyde for gator


----------



## texasfleetwood (Sep 2, 2005)

i live in a border town they sell em cheap in mexico


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Post pics with crocodile interior!


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

i can get any color you like, they go for about 300 to 350 each skin. you have to understand that they are small gators. you need anywhere from 4 to 5 skins for inserts only. maybe more depends on how big inserts are. i'll post some pix later when i get my camera back, later


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

nothing yet


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

I can get it. diff colors. real shit stamped leather even workin on sum vinyl. 210-683-9677


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

individuals whats the word, i know you have seen the mustang i done it was in dallas last year, clear top, candy orange, ostrich & leather. I also did Marks Suburban, Hard Times. I used to have the 39 Chevy Sonador, perferated leather tan interior. anyway, i would like to say that your ride is clean, i liked the set up. i had talked to you before about the small dumps you had in their. wondering if you could still get them. y how much?


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

I have gator vinyl in mine,been done since last august. Only one I've seen in uk.


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

I CAN GET SOME GATOR HYDE HERE IN STAFFORD TEXAS ENY COLOR JUST LET ME KNOW A HEAD OF TIME FOR SPECIAL COLORS , BUT I CAN GET THEM JUST CALL AND I GIVE YOU SOME INFO ON IT 281 499 8483 ORDAYAS CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY ASK FOR HORACIO ..... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

gator for interior? wtf..i keep my gator as a pet in my backyard lol

[attachmentid=284201]


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

is that gator shit floating in the pool? :biggrin: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:roflmao:
no is just leaves


----------



## Pedro Sanchez (Dec 30, 2004)

I remember sum dude from this site had this in his ride, forget the members name though. Croc I think. I think when it's done like this it looks bad ass. The entire seats shouldn't be done just the inserts.


----------



## tony g. (Aug 28, 2005)

Try R&R Customs in El Paso Tx
I know they have it there
ask for Robert at (915) 751-0341 :biggrin:


----------



## YELLASLDRBOY_04 (Sep 28, 2005)

Those seats w/ the seatbelts coming from the side.....what do they come out of

I want some


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

those are FRIED CHICKEN EATER from this site..you should hit him up...he's cool as fuck and has a SICK ass caddy..the interior in that caddy is tight ass fuck too


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

yo I just found this check it out

Snakeskin velvet


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DOOB_@Aug 29 2005, 08:40 PM~3716827
> *Does anyone know where to find croc hides?????
> *


How many alligators you need i got a few there albino alligators hard to find this is one of them. :biggrin:


----------



## ElPistiador (Apr 4, 2005)

I have about 15 Iguanas in my back yard, I breed them. You can kill about 10 of them and it might just complete your interior. Let me know. You can also throw elephant skin if you want. I have a connection back in Africa. Let me asap. They are going fast.


----------



## ElPistiador (Apr 4, 2005)

This is me, These are the two smalles I own, Please let me know.


----------



## ElPistiador (Apr 4, 2005)

I carry a big variety of Iguanas. The one I carry are extra big, I feed them steroids.


I Like to fight them as you can see.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DOOB_@Aug 29 2005, 08:40 PM~3716827
> *Does anyone know where to find croc hides?????
> *


I GOT THIS 2 IF DON'T LIKE THE WHITE ONE'S I GOT A LOT HOW MANY YOU WANT BUT YOU GOT TO KILL THEM YOURSELF...


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElPistiador_@Oct 13 2005, 03:06 PM~3994259
> *I have about 15 Iguanas in my back yard, I breed them. You can kill about 10 of them and it might just complete your interior. Let me know. You can also throw elephant skin if you want. I have a connection back in Africa. Let me asap. They are going fast.
> *


hahaha "they are going fast"

yeah everybody I know want 30-pounds elephant skin interiors


----------



## ElPistiador (Apr 4, 2005)

Now pay close attention, I own this big recreation area where I keep my Iguanas. I will offer a 50% discount for the Iguana u want, but u will have to capture it yourself. Full price if you want the staff to do it. 

Thanx!


----------



## ElPistiador (Apr 4, 2005)

it can get dangerous! Ba careful


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElPistiador_@Oct 13 2005, 01:31 PM~3994391
> *it can get dangerous! Ba careful
> *


O NO.... THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU TRYING TO FUCK AND IGUANA :barf:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElPistiador_@Oct 13 2005, 03:31 PM~3994391
> *it can get dangerous! Ba careful
> *



JUST THREW UP A LITTLE


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## ElPistiador (Apr 4, 2005)

Its not that dangerous, Im like the Crocodile hunter. They called me the Iguana Hunter. I enjoy wrestleling Iguanas!


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Oct 16 2005, 04:41 PM~4011508
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn! :0 im speechless


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

my shop is right down the road froma aligator farm.i went yesterday to feed the gators..i go there to relax..any way they got big skins ready to go.the price was between $300 to $600 depending on how big ..im going back done there next week monday.if you want i will get you pics and prices.i can get a discount since i know then. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Oct 18 2005, 08:10 AM~4022010
> *my shop is right down the road froma aligator farm.i went yesterday to feed the gators..i go there to relax..any way they got big skins ready to go.the price was between $300 to $600 depending on how big ..im going back done there next week monday.if you want i will get you pics and prices.i can get a discount since i know then. :biggrin:
> *


check if they got human hides,preferably dark LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YELLASLDRBOY_04_@Sep 30 2005, 01:29 PM~3917266
> *Those seats w/ the seatbelts coming from the side.....what do they come out of
> 
> I want some
> *


FROM 99 ON UP CHEVY SILVERADO HOMIE .. GOOD LUCK FINDING SOME THEY ARE TO NEW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

There's a shop here in Dallas that do it and I think they do it for a real good price. You interested let me know and I'll get you the info. I beleive they showed me the Gator and it was very nice, I think they have croc also, let me know.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ican get it just waiting for u. 210-683-9677


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElPistiador_@Oct 13 2005, 01:29 PM~3994380
> *Now pay close attention, I own this big recreation area where I keep my Iguanas. I will offer a 50% discount for the Iguana u want, but u will have to capture it yourself. Full price if you want the staff to do it.
> Thanx!
> *


golden. lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

last year was gator this year its botas de avestru :roflmao:


----------



## jimmyboi (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Oct 13 2005, 01:43 PM~3994459
> *O NO.... THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU TRYING TO FUCK AND IGUANA :barf:
> *


or make her give u some head :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES514 (Nov 14, 2005)

CHECK OUT FABRICKING.COM THEY GOT ALL THE GUCCI, LV, GATOR, OSTRICH HIDES & FABRICS ETC.


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

This is how I get mine :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Nov 4 2005, 04:19 PM~4139134
> *
> *



dayyyum homie the intirior is tight never really lookd at it up close :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

Am I the only one that realizes that I started this post back in August, and probably already got the problem solved?


----------



## impalafan95 (Aug 27, 2005)

hmmm, I might have to go on the lake and shoot some gators. how the hell do you tan gator skins


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DOOB+Dec 23 2005, 09:53 AM~4465481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

